# Raised Gardens



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Plan*

Well, here it is. The plan for our raised gardens. These aren't your typical raised gardens mind you. These are like '6 Million Dollar Man' type raised gardens. Gentlemen, I can build them. I have the technology (and the lumber)…










I don't want to give away all the details right now so hopefully the image will satiate you all for the time being. Rest assured there will be more to come.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

mwaldtha said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Well, here it is. The plan for our raised gardens. These aren't your typical raised gardens mind you. These are like '6 Million Dollar Man' type raised gardens. Gentlemen, I can build them. I have the technology (and the lumber)…
> 
> ...


Good luck on this project! Post pics…love the Japanese influence.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

mwaldtha said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Well, here it is. The plan for our raised gardens. These aren't your typical raised gardens mind you. These are like '6 Million Dollar Man' type raised gardens. Gentlemen, I can build them. I have the technology (and the lumber)…
> 
> ...


You'll need a shed load of soil to fill those for planting. Good luck!
Jim


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

mwaldtha said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Well, here it is. The plan for our raised gardens. These aren't your typical raised gardens mind you. These are like '6 Million Dollar Man' type raised gardens. Gentlemen, I can build them. I have the technology (and the lumber)…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Jim, it's hard to see in this image but there is some internal framing to create a bottom for the soil. It'll give me a 12 inch deep bed, not the full 38 inches. That would be a shed load of soil. ;-)


----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

mwaldtha said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> Well, here it is. The plan for our raised gardens. These aren't your typical raised gardens mind you. These are like '6 Million Dollar Man' type raised gardens. Gentlemen, I can build them. I have the technology (and the lumber)…
> 
> ...


Should make weeding easier. No bending over!


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Blocks*

I've got my own site where I like to write about my projects so rather than duplicate them here I'll just provide a little teaser. If you'd like to read the full post just click here.

Since these gardens are going to be placed right at the end of our patio we decided to make the sides facing the house a little more interesting than just some redwood rails. We stumbled upon this company that sells wooden tiles for use indoors and really liked the look so we decided to give it a try ourselves…


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

mwaldtha said:


> *The Blocks*
> 
> I've got my own site where I like to write about my projects so rather than duplicate them here I'll just provide a little teaser. If you'd like to read the full post just click here.
> 
> Since these gardens are going to be placed right at the end of our patio we decided to make the sides facing the house a little more interesting than just some redwood rails. We stumbled upon this company that sells wooden tiles for use indoors and really liked the look so we decided to give it a try ourselves…


VERY COOL! I love your variations of depth to create a great texture! My playful side tells me that you need one of them (just one!) to be painted lime green or tangerine or some bright color. Even without the pop of color, that is pretty neat.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mwaldtha said:


> *The Blocks*
> 
> I've got my own site where I like to write about my projects so rather than duplicate them here I'll just provide a little teaser. If you'd like to read the full post just click here.
> 
> Since these gardens are going to be placed right at the end of our patio we decided to make the sides facing the house a little more interesting than just some redwood rails. We stumbled upon this company that sells wooden tiles for use indoors and really liked the look so we decided to give it a try ourselves…


Marc,

I like that alot, you've created a very unique design element for your Patio Garden. Your flowers and veggies will be proud to give back to you from these beds.

Work Safe and have Fun. - Len


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

mwaldtha said:


> *The Blocks*
> 
> I've got my own site where I like to write about my projects so rather than duplicate them here I'll just provide a little teaser. If you'd like to read the full post just click here.
> 
> Since these gardens are going to be placed right at the end of our patio we decided to make the sides facing the house a little more interesting than just some redwood rails. We stumbled upon this company that sells wooden tiles for use indoors and really liked the look so we decided to give it a try ourselves…


Thanks guys. I sure hope we get a good harvest this summer!


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

*Construction*

This phase of the project is just about the general construction of the raised gardens. Cutting things to length, measuring things (maybe that should have gone before cutting things), drilling holes, cutting dadoes, and stuff like that. I didn't try any new or fancy techniques this time so I won't waste your time with a lot of words. I'm sure you'll get the gist of it from the pictures, so enjoy…

Cutting the posts to length. That was easy!









The side rails all cut to length.









All the parts are coming together.









I only had to drill about 230 of these.









Cut and drilled and ready for assembly.









Setting things up just to make sure it all fits.









Cutting a slightly angled dado so the rail cap will sit crooked on top of the block panels to let water run off.









All four long sides assembled.









That's all the construction for now. I'll assemble the boxes by adding the short sides and arbor once we've moved them to the backyard. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure they'd be too heavy to move.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

mwaldtha said:


> *Construction*
> 
> This phase of the project is just about the general construction of the raised gardens. Cutting things to length, measuring things (maybe that should have gone before cutting things), drilling holes, cutting dadoes, and stuff like that. I didn't try any new or fancy techniques this time so I won't waste your time with a lot of words. I'm sure you'll get the gist of it from the pictures, so enjoy…
> 
> ...


that looks really great with those 4×4s cut like that! Cant wait to see the finished project!


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

mwaldtha said:


> *Construction*
> 
> This phase of the project is just about the general construction of the raised gardens. Cutting things to length, measuring things (maybe that should have gone before cutting things), drilling holes, cutting dadoes, and stuff like that. I didn't try any new or fancy techniques this time so I won't waste your time with a lot of words. I'm sure you'll get the gist of it from the pictures, so enjoy…
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I'm going to try and apply one or two coats of sealant today and will hopefully have it in place this weekend. I've got to wait for the utility services to be located before I can do that though. There's an old tree stump where these are going to go and I wanted to make sure I didn't blow up the neighborhood trying to dig it out.


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

*Everything But The Dirt*

During this episode we'll watch the transformation of a dull and lackluster backyard into an oasis for growing our own delicious vegetables. Well, I might be exaggerating a bit but it sure looks a lot better than it did before.



















I'm a little lazy, and don't want to duplicate posts from my personal site here, so if you want to see the full story you can access it here.


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

mwaldtha said:


> *Everything But The Dirt*
> 
> During this episode we'll watch the transformation of a dull and lackluster backyard into an oasis for growing our own delicious vegetables. Well, I might be exaggerating a bit but it sure looks a lot better than it did before.
> 
> ...


Very nice, great job!!


----------

